# New Donation Link + butterfly pin



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dear Guys and Girls,


As you may have noticed we now have a donation link that has popped up.


We are also offering a little butterfly pin to anyone who makes a donation (as long as you provide me with an address to send one to).


You can obviously donate what you wish to help fund FF in its day to day running costs but if you would just like a pin then a minimum donation of £5 would be appreciated to cover postage costs.


The unique pins that were designed by FF have been used previously so that members of FF can recognise each other in clinics  


Any donation is appreciated by us at FF.


Mel
x


----------



## Dee55 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Mel x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you to those who have made a small contribution to FF and towards the postage of the pins, they are all packaged and ready to be posted out to you tomorrow.



Mel
x


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

...sorry if I'm asking the obvious Mel - do we have to send you a PM with our postal address or will it be sent to you by PayPal with the donation?  When I have paid by PayPal at other sites, Paypal automatically forwarded my postal address to the seller.  Many thanks!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

We have had issues in the past where people have moved and haven't updated their paypal address. If yours is correct then no need to PM Mel the address 

Tony


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Another question:  Does this mean there is no longer the Charter VIP / Member Sponsor option?  Thanks.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Vixxx said:


> Another question: Does this mean there is no longer the Charter VIP / Member Sponsor option? Thanks.


It is still available under subscriptions 

Here is the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=subscriptions

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you to everyone who has donated to FF to get the butterfly pin, I am up to date with posting them so all of those who have recently donated  should have them by now. 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Another lot posted today, will be with you next week sometime, due to bank holidays 

Enjoy 

Mel
x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi.. im donating again.. my pin fell off in town! Gutted xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I donated for my pin last night  
Thank you x


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi
I donated a few days ago and was wondering how long it takes the pin to arrive? 
X


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Sorry, should have mentioned, they payment came out of my bank via PayPal on 16th April but I've not received yet ?
Thanks x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Hun, I have sent you a pm.

Mel x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi All,

We have posted out some more today... we are up to date on this at the moment.

Tony


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Another batch posted today


----------



## MissDarcy (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, 
I donated on 31st May, when will the pin be posted out please?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Due to a family bereavement, there has been a delay in posting out the current batch.

We will be posting them out tomorrow.

Sorry for the delay.
Tony


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

As Tony has mentioned there is a delay in posting the pins out, it was actually Tony's mum that has passed away so as you can imagine we have had other things at the forefront of our mind.

I do apologise and will aim to get these posted out to you today.

Mel
x


----------



## MissDarcy (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry to hear that, my condolences.

Thanks for the update, it's fine.


----------



## Babdee (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of your family loss. My condolences.

I made a donation on 28 May; are you able to confirm if it was received please? I have just returned from holiday, and was hoping to find a pin, but it hasn't arrived.
Many thanks


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Babdee said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your family loss. My condolences.
> 
> I made a donation on 28 May; are you able to confirm if it was received please? I have just returned from holiday, and was hoping to find a pin, but it hasn't arrived.
> Many thanks


Hi Hun

I can confirm that I received your donation and your pin is on its way to you.

Sorry for the delay.

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi girls

I am so sorry for the delay but all pins have been posted and I am up to date.

For those who took a charter membership, I have sent you a PM, could you please look in your inbox and get back to me when you are ready.

Kind Regards

Mel
x


----------



## Babdee (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Mel,

No worries, and thank you! The pin has arrived and looks lovely 

Best wishes,
Cat x


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Just donated today! Happy to support a good cause.. this website has really helped with the fertility journey. Looking forward to wearing the pin and hopefully spotting other members around   x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just made a donation, this site has been a real lifesaver over my last few years of ttc and treatment and continues to be a support now that I have my precious little bundle of trouble! x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Another lot of pins posted today, can I please remind people it is £5 minimum donation please to cover costs of p+p.

Thank you

Mel
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mel has mine been sent with this lot ?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I wear my pin discretely at work and have had a couple of customers recognise it and had a good chat about IF, I think its a really good idea, wearing it at the clinics too to spot other FF'ers

Lilly x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I want to wear mine at work too - hca in a gp surgery . . . taking bloods . ..


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes do! 

I would love that having my blood taken  knowing it was someone who understood


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi girls,

I have posted a batch of these today, apologies to those who have waited a couple of weeks, but I tend to post in batches 

Could I also remind members that the minimum donation is *£5*, this covers the cost of P&P ONLY.

Thank you to those who have donated 

Mel
x


----------



## icklefaqua (Mar 9, 2006)

do you still do the pin badges? what's the link to get them?


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

icklefaqua said:


> do you still do the pin badges? what's the link to get them?


Yes we do hun, link on the right hand side of the forum


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

To those members who are so kind to donate, it is very generous of you, unfortunately I cannot send a butterfly pin to you if you donate less than £5, it costs me this for P+P.

Again thank you for your donations, every little helps keep FF going  

Mel
x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there
I really missed Fertility Friends last week and it made me realise how much I depend on everyone's hard work.  I wanted to make a donation today but the link (under recent topics) seems to have disappeared.  Will the option be back up soon or is there another way I can donate?
Thanks
Turia x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Donate button has reappeared!  Have made a donation plus the £2 for P&P.

Many thanks!
Turia x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Turia said:


> Donate button has reappeared! Have made a donation plus the £2 for P&P.
> 
> Many thanks!
> Turia x


Thank you very much  - very much appreciated, will endeavour to post the pins out by the weekend if I can 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls

Any pending pins have now been posted, apologies for the delay in sending them.

If anyone makes a donation from now please be aware that I will be unable to post any until late June now due to family circumstances and also a little holiday 

Many Thanks to all of you that have made a donation, we appreciate all the help we can get to help keep FF going 

Mel
x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the update Mel - hope you have a great holiday!
Turia x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Button badge just received - many thanks!
Turia x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Turia said:


> Button badge just received - many thanks!
> Turia x


You are welcome and thank you x


----------



## HelenGB (Dec 18, 2014)

Helen, thank you for your donation.

I paid by paypal so I guess you already have my address to send a pin badge, please do PM me if you need it though 

Looking forward to getting my pin badge in June, enjoy your holiday


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't see donation link anymore. Are pins still available?
Thanks


----------



## HelenGB (Dec 18, 2014)

fififi - the donation link is to the right on this page: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php

Just received my pin badge, thank you so much I love it <3


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello, 
I'm not moaning... But...  I made a donation a couple months ago and still no pin  
X


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

mysteryminx said:


> Hello,
> I'm not moaning... But... I made a donation a couple months ago and still no pin
> X


Sent you a PM


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

I got my pin and I love it! Thanks!!! X


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

Can we still donate? I can't find the link?


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

RainbowRainbow said:


> Can we still donate? I can't find the link?


On the right hand side of the forum hun


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh - thanks! Found it!


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello everyone at FF

Without the support of this forum, I don't think I would be lucky enough to say that I am the mother of two very busy little toddlers today.

Life has been so busy since they've been born that I haven't had the chance to provide the support I would like to new members on this site but I hope that there's some small way that I can say thank you.  

Do you still take donations?  And if so, where can I find the link to donate?


Thanks

KiKi


----------

